# USB-Festplatte unter Win Xp AN-ABmelden



## DerMarschal (30. September 2004)

Hallo,

(zuerst mal mein System: Sony Vaio PCG-V505CP, 1,6 Centrino, 1GB Ram, USB 2.0, Windows XP Prof SP2, USB-Platte ist "ICY-Box" mit Seagate "irgendwas")

für mein Notebook habe ich eine zusätzliche externe USB-Festplatte.
Wenn ich jetzt das Notebook ohne USB-Festplatte hochfahre ist alles so wie es sein soll. Die interne Festplatte mit zwei Partitionen erhält die Laufwerksbuchstaben C: und D: und das Dvd-Rom ist X: (hab ich so eingestellt). Wenn ich die USB-Festplatte anschließe bekommt die Partition den Laufwerksbuchstaben E: . Das finde ich bis hier hin auch noch alles gut so.

Jetzt versuche ich mal das Problem zu beschreiben:
1.
Wenn ich jetzt die USB-Festplatte über den Punkt "Hardware Sicher Entfernen" abmelde und dann ausschalte oder soar das USB-Kable ziehe verschwindet sie kurz vom Arbeitsplatzt, kurz danach taucht aber wieder der Laufwerksbuchstabe im Arbeitsplatz auf, ich kann aber natürlich nicht darauf zugreifen. In der Datenträgerverwaltung ist der Pfad nicht vergeben und es taucht auch nichts ausser den alten Laufwerken C, D und X auf.
Wenn ich jetzt die USB-Platte wieder anschließe erhält sie den Pfad F:, also eine Position weiter. In der Datenträgerverwaltung ist es nicht möglich der USB-Platte den Pfad E: zuzuweisen, da Windows dann meldet, dass der Pfad bereits vergeben ist.

2.
So ähnlich sieht es auch aus, wenn ich das Notebook aus dem Ruhezustand erwecke und die USB-Platte nicht angeschlossen ist, es vorher aber war
Dann ist im Arbeitsplatz ach der Pfad E: tot belegt und die Festplatte bekommt dann F:

Ich hab schon versucht das ganze weiterzuführen, dann belegt Windows nach und nach alle Plätze, z.B. E:, F:, G: sind alle nicht zu gebrauchen und die USB-Platte bekommt dann H:

Wenn ich Windows richtig herrunterfahre sind die vorher tot belegten Laufwerksbuchstaben wieder frei und die USB-Festplatte hat den zuletzt verwendeten Pfad.

Da ich den Ruhezustand sehr praktisch und "akkusparend" finde möchte ich den auch gerne weiter verwenden. Das häufige Umstecken der USB-Platte ist auch nötig. 

Die Frage nun:
Mache ich was falsch oder liegts einfach an WIndows. Kann ich die belegten Laufwerksbuchstaben ohne Neustart freischalten? Per Skribt oder so?

(Der Schreibcache auf der USB-Platte ist deaktiviert, also auf  "schnelles Entfernen" ausgelegt.)

Schon mal vielen Dank, allein schon fürs lesen


----------



## baxtec (13. Oktober 2004)

hallo du,
ich teile mit dir das selbe problem. ich habs sogar noch ne stuge schlimmer. es tritt bei mir auf meinen beiden desktop-rechnern auf. ich verwende auf beiden xp pro sp2. die mainboards sind von abit und asus und haben nforce2-400u-chipsätze.
bei mir gehts aber soweit, dass nicht mal nen neustart die alten laufwerksbuchstaben löscht. auf meinen ersten rechner bin ich inzwischem bei t: angelangt und langsam wird es knapp. 15falsche platten sind mir zu viel.
wer ne idee hat, bitte postet. ich weiß net weiter und hab keine lust xp ständig neuinstallieren zu müssen. ich werds demnächst über spezielle usb-treiber versuchen, mal sehen, obs was bringt.


----------



## alois (13. Oktober 2004)

Das einzige Gleiche was bei euch auffällt ist Windows XP SP2... vielleicht habt ihr einen neuen Bug entdeckt? Der Beschreibung nach liegt es ja nicht an den Festplatten, welche Kapazität haben die denn?


----------



## baxtec (13. Oktober 2004)

Meine externe ist eine western digital 200GB mit 8Mb Cache. Das externe Gehäuse hab ich einzeln gekauft. Also es ist ne "selbstgebaut" externe. Einzeln kam das 150€, für 160€ hätte ich komplett nur ne 160GB bekommen.

Ob Bug oder nicht, mich nervts.
Und was dieses Hardware-sicher entfernen angeht: das ist wohl nen witz. Es heißt Plug'n'Play und nicht abstecken erst nach dem deaktivieren.


----------



## baxtec (17. Oktober 2004)

ich hatte mich an MS letzte woche gewendet und verwies sie auf diesen theard hier.
ich bekam eine antwort, die mir wirklich half.
geht in die systemsteuerung, in die verwaltung und da in dienste.
ändert, falls es noch nicht so ist, die einstellungen bei "Verwaltung logischer Datenträger" und "Verwaltungsdienst für die Verwaltung logischer Datenträger" auf "automatisch", damit verschwand das problem.


----------



## TimSz (30. Dezember 2004)

Zu Anfang hat mir das auch geholfen, doch inzwischen ist das Problem bei mir teilweise wieder aufgetreten.
Manchmal bekommt die Platte nach dem Standby den Laufwerksbuchstaben E: statt D:. Das Problem lässt sich zum Glück durch Ab- und Anmelden beheben, doch ist häufiges Anmelden sehr lästig, wenn man wie ich viele Programme im Autostart hat.


----------

